# Just experimenting



## Gaygaboi (Apr 1, 2019)

hello everyone. I have a quick inquiry. I have no idea what “type” of seeds I planted but they are growing outside in pots. After only planting the seeds 16 days ago my plants are already about 8” tall. I live in sthn GA. What should I do to ensure healthy growth.


----------



## novitius (Apr 1, 2019)

I would keep them somewhat shaded. Not only from sight but direct wind and light to start.
I'm not much of an outdoor guy but I can help you with seedlings. Do you have any plans or did you just kinda go for it?


----------



## Gaygaboi (Apr 1, 2019)

I just kind of went for it. They are in my backyard get about 3 hrs of direct light 4 indirect and are protected on one side by a wall. I tried uploading a pic of them and their surroundings but said image was too large.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2019)

If your plant is 8" tall at 16 days old, I would say that it is probably stretching from lack of light.  Maybe you could turn down the resolution on your phone and get a photo to post?

Also, when they are outside this time of year, there is not enough light for good vegetative growth.  

I would suggest that if you are interested in growing cannabis that you do a bit of reading and studying to understand this amazing plant and what it takes to grow it.


----------



## Gaygaboi (Apr 1, 2019)

Sorry wrong dates they are more like 23-25 days old. No germination straight sow.


----------



## Gaygaboi (Apr 1, 2019)

Gaygaboi said:


> Sorry wrong dates they are more like 23-25 days old. No germination straight sow.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2019)

Well isn't that cute.  Read as much as you can like THG suggested.   Is it legal there? Is it worth it to get busted? Seems like a lot of busts are going on.  Looks like a nice little indica plant.


----------



## novitius (Apr 1, 2019)

If I were you I'd start by going and getting some cloth pots, good soil and some liquid kelp. Remove the cotyledon and maybe that first set of leaves too and bury it that deep in the pot . Water until you see runoff.Look for something like Fox Farm or Roots organic. You want a loamy soil if you cant find name brand soil. Then I'd bring them indoors under a flourescent strip light or some cfl's. Small LED lamps seem to do a great job too. 
 The Hemp Goddess gave you the best advice about the sunlight.Cannabis needs certain things Read, read, read! There are even video's on youtube that will help you out too! You'll find out growing becomes addicting.


----------



## drcree (Apr 1, 2019)

looks like hooch to me


----------



## Gaygaboi (Apr 1, 2019)

hooch?


----------



## Gaygaboi (Apr 1, 2019)

And thank you all for your advice and info. Ill keep updating how its doing!


----------



## drcree (Apr 1, 2019)

Gaygaboi said:


> hooch?


never heard that term?  must be showing my age.  that's what your have growing in your pot.


----------

